# Another New Arrival



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been after one of these for a few years but they were originally just marketed in Japan & the Far East, some were available from America but either way they were expensive. Last week I noticed that a UK based seller of Orient watches had some in at Â£225 which I felt was quite reasonable so I just had to buy it (which is why I sold the RLT-5, Citizen & Ingersoll :wink2

*Orient Star WZ0311PF cal.597 21 Jewels*



(Sorry I haven`t had time to take my own photos so have nicked these off the net)

I originally ordered the white dial model shown below but it was unavailable so instead I went for this one & actually I prefer it, the case, hand set & dial are slightly different & IMO better :thumbsup:

















Unlike my automatic Orients this is handwindable, build quality is excellent I`d say better then the Orients & certainly then the Zeno Explorer I own which is similar in style. At 34mm excluding crown some here would consider it too small but I don`t find it a problem also the size is comparable to my Airking & Tudors which the Orient is obviously based on 

Overall, I`m very happy with this watch & feel it was worth the wait B)


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

congrats mac lovely watch.looks great on the bracelet and something a bit different from the usual seiko/citizen offerings.


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

Wish I'd bid higher on a salmon-faced version of that same model earlier this year. Very classy, basic dress watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys, two things not noticeable in the photographs are that the dial curves downwards round the edge with a flat central area inside the markers (is this what they call pie pan?) also the markers themselves are all etched B)


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Very nice Mac, I think they're both really nice watches. I prefer the hands on the black faced one and at that price it's a bargain imo and like diddy said-it's nice to see something a bit different. I love my 2 Orients but when compared against my Orient Star you can feel the difference in quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

avidfan said:


> Very nice Mac, I think they're both really nice watches. I prefer the hands on the black faced one and at that price it's a bargain imo and like diddy said-it's nice to see something a bit different. I love my 2 Orients but when compared against my Orient Star you can feel the difference in quality. :thumbsup:


Thanks :thumbsup:

BTW if you think the `Stars` are good check this Royal Orient WE0041JA :wub:



















(photos nicked off the net)

Mind you at around Â£1,800 I think I`ll have to give it a miss


----------



## Stibble (Aug 24, 2007)

Gorgeous ! Personally I prefer white faces over black every time but those markers are very pretty.


----------

